# Latest Fishkilla Video



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Some amazing stone shots. Makes me want to get back out again real soon.

http://www.fishkillavids.com/videos/christmas2009.wmv


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice video, makes me want to go! I like the shot where he stones the snapper, and it falls onto the sand and kicks up a flounder.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweeeet!



Josh...Is that what it's supossed to look like when someone is free shaftin????oke


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha yeah Clay, I had a short freeshafting career stoned about 4 fish then that grouper stole my shaft! Lucky for you too, or I would have shot that cobe that day at the rubble:banghead


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *FenderBender (12/7/2009)*Ha yeah Clay, I had a short freeshafting career stoned about 4 fish then that grouper stole my shaft! Lucky for you too, or I would have shot that cobe that day at the rubble:banghead




Clay how many shafts did you lose not free shafting? oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't wanna talk about it. :moon


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

Very cool video!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chunky Love Cruise lines docked and ready to board!










Of Course... The day started .... LATE......We had Capt Clay-Doh!










Since we dove a lot and were whooped I didnt get many of US in and out of the water.. the 2 I got were blurry! GREAT! So here is an ending in the making..... We have an anchor out... LANE.... do you see it?



















One of the coolestYankees you'll ever meet!










One of the most awesome views youll ever see. Gulf was slick as glass. Sunset was killer! I wish I had more pics but thats it. All in all I learned alot about spearing and Nitrox mixes and depths. It really helps to be refreshed. Chuck at MBT had some knowledge to share and Clay told me what to get. Im learning though. Its a process, no one freaked out underwater and with exception of the current it was relaxing...

BOHUNTER


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet video!! Keep 'em coming........


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx for the pictures Steve!! And you were a champ with teh video camera. Renee' and I watched the video footage, and you got some great stuff. Was awsome when the AJ I had shot hurtled toward you and it's all caught on video of you gettin nailed in the head by him! 

The whole camera bounces out of your hands almost...Lane said he started swimmin over to you cuz he didn't know if your reg or mask was knocked out. I noticed in the footage after that of me shootin that hoss that you swam backwards a bit to be clear of the line...too fuuny.

Lookin forward to the next time! Heres a pic Renee' got at the dock before cleanin him. Sure wish after 5 minutes of fight with that beast he woulda made it in too...at least theres good vid of it!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Dang, let me post a good pic..... This the type of Gun Im looking for Clay?

<U></U>http://www.spearfishingplanet.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17473&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1256638402


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (12/8/2009)*Dang, let me post a good pic..... This the type of Gun Im looking for Clay?
> 
> <U></U>http://www.spearfishingplanet.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17473&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1256638402


If you see a gun in that picture, then I think you need your eyes checked.:letsdrink


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

WOW!!!!! Great music and video.

Makes me think I should look into diving!!!!

AND a SPEARGUN!!!! :shedevil

Are you insinuating the trip was late starting because of Clay?


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Not insinuating..... he brought Renee and yall know how Women are!!!!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great video Jon! Thanks for posting that up. Clay did you guys get anything else on your trip? Is there a video in work?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (12/8/2009)*Not insinuating..... he brought Renee and yall know how Women are!!!!


Actually, Renee probably got him there a good 45 minutes earlier than he would have got their alone.:letsdrink


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

On my watch he was only 8 minutes late.... he rolled in wheeled around and rolled the window down and stuck his head out and in a very profound voice with that grin........... "I made it in record time, just 3 minutes late".... LOL 

Now the trip back made up for it! LOL Took us what 2.5 hours from the #1 bouy in! LOL Nice moonrise! shooting stars and satellites flying by on a nice cool slick gulf night. It was beautiful out there no doubt. First time Jon and I watched stars together! Meant a lot... cant thank Clay enuff for scaling it back....

Im ready to go back out, anyone want to Flounder on day in shallow to 80 feet like.... 

I wanna try out my hand gig! 

Steve


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (12/9/2009)*First time Jon and I watched stars together! Meant a lot... cant thank Clay enuff for scaling it back....
> 
> Im ready to go back out, anyone want to Flounder on day in shallow to 80 feet like....
> 
> ...


Watch it there with all that gay talk.:doh As soon as I get a good flat afternoon, I am taking the boat to work to go shoot a few Flounder in the afternoon. I'll let you know if I get a trip planned.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Steve..thats a great gun. Thats a commercial gun built on the AB billers I was telling you about. Had to stare at the pic about 10 minutes before I saw the gun you were talking about.



And yes...Renee does get me on a much better timeline! But you can see in Steves pics pulling anchor on the last dive how dark it was. Thats the closest I ever got to a night dive!



Josh, Jon got an AJ, and a nice grey snapper. Or was it 2? Anyways, I shot another HOSS of an AJ...and was on for the fight of my life. I burned a crap ton of air, he bent my kill spike to a 45 degree angle, I was tangled in mono....after about 5 minutes and 1000 psi later, he got off. But there was a shark hanging out watching the ordeal, so he did not make it far I assume. Great footage of it all though.



My new HD camera I been filmin with is such big files I have to get a new computer to open them. I dont have enough RAM. I been pricing computers, I need a minimum 2 GB, I am wanting to get 4 GB so it will be flawless and painless working with them big files. But I pluged the camera into my TV, and there is some exellent footage.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

If I can find me a Case for my Sonys Ill get you some footage. Thats all I did for the last 7-8 years hunting. Im the Video man and nothing more. You have one job to do and dont mess it up cause it only happens once. Im gonna get brave here and say Im a friggin Jam up never miss the shot Hunting video man and it will never leave the frame. 

That was my first one fighting current, fish and without any prior testing. Id like to see it one day too! 

Ill search for some of my works in our old videos. All Digital and lots of kills... and misses! LOL Ask ol Grassflatfisher on here who is DA MAN!

Steve


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't say much for steveo's shootin skills but the boy can hold a camera steady and can seriously work the zoom button! 



I like all the cool pics above. Keep up the good work. Btw what length gig poles are you guys using in that shallow 80ft water? Lol.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sometimes its hard to see the bottom from the boat but concentration and good lights helps. 

Grassflatfisher has tracked me down. He is down for the rest of the year with a shoulder injury so I bet we see him more on here. I got Rob on a video somewhere Ill see if I can find it. If this guy could spear like he shoots a bow, then when he leaves the pass the larger fish would send offereings to keep him in the boat. He would limit out.. He would like diving for sure!

I was looking for a case/housing/whatever last night for my stuff.... good grief you would have to be a millionaire to buy them rascals! Whoooo


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Buying a case for a regular camera you already have when you consider the price you paid for the camera is expensive!



Intova makes some very economical packages, and next in line would be SeaLife


----------



## YinYang (Dec 20, 2009)

Watching this video makes me want to go spearfishing right now.


----------

